# cooler shots



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

lets see some cooler shots.heres a couple of mine.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

thats a meat haul


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's not a cooler that's a coffin.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

heres one


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My best picture is an empty cooler, That is a sad sight.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

My contribution.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Now thats a cooler shot that makes me happy.*



ripleyb said:


> My contribution.


Man I'm thirsty, those soda waters sure look good.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> My contribution.


Best one Yet...


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

railbird said:


> My best picture is an empty cooler, That is a sad sight.


I agree. I see all the pictures with the fish hanging from the signs and I think that is a waste. I know these gentlemen are legal, but I betcha alot of the fish are thrown out after they get freezer burn.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Trophytroutman*

Your detractors are green with envy. They carry half the brewery with them because they must douse their feelings of inadequecy as fishermen as they shamefully report once again "nope, we didn't do any good today, and on top of that I peed in my waders". Still pluggin-Old Salty


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Cooler Shots*

I make fish tacos at least 3 times a week. No freezer burn here. It is not how much you take home, it is how good it tastes!!! I am a meat eater and I admit it but that is not all it is about. Please do not waste.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


w0w is it your fish?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Buy yourself some shrimp and go catch some drum and sheepshead, they tast real good and there are plenty of them. Not many ******** out there trying to measure their ****s with gamefish massacre photos. Just tell us how many fish you caught and released, we will believe you. And yes they probably would have been caught again and released by me or some other ethical fishermen.

chuck


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> My contribution.


umm, thanks for postin this pic. I think I love you.:cheers:


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> ...


 That would sux if your buddy asked for a beer...Yea, just grab it out of the cooler..LMMFAO!


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.[/QUOTE
> 
> Fat people have no problem eatin all our fish. If I cant handle em myself, Il call my fellow fish killin friends friends over to help me out.
> 
> Here's my favorite cooler pics


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I broke my cooler lid in my 14.5 Cat with 6 Kingfish and a Mahi.










Small but very good tasting.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

When you have your cooler full of those "12 oz fish" you have to leave room for the ice!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


*I keep or release as many fish as I want within the law; thank you.*
*My family loves fish and very few are frozen.*
*I vacumn pack so I've never heard of freezer burn.*
*Just a few.*
*Nice catch by the way.*


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*For those who are interested; I use croaker when I feel like it too.*


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


This sounds like one or your typical...'I am always right posts'. This mess of fish could have been a combination of six or more fisherman, all of who wanted meat. This could also have been fish kept for a benefit fish fry for someone who was injured or killed. You always seem to try to convince people around here that your opinion on how to do things are always the VERY BEST way to do them. I brought home a few coolers like last Fall to stock myself, my family, & a few neighbors up for the winter & can guarantee you that not one pack of fillets will be wasted. It will not get freezer burned because I vacuum packed & dated each pack with instructions to eat within 4 months. Get over yourself for the new year and quit being so close minded & opinionated for everyone's sake. sad3sm


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Bud Light and pencil trout are not worth bragging about.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> Bud Light and pencil trout are not worth bragging about.


 yes they are. I would rather a pencil trout than a box full of 54.9 inchers!

To each is own. Post a pic of your yeti coolers! I didn't see any.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


Glad there aren't any suppositions in that post.hwell:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

ripleyb said:


> My contribution.


Good thing you put the good beer on top so at least you can get a buzz before you have to start oon that ML ....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This sounds like one or your typical...'I am always right posts'. This mess of fish could have been a combination of six or more fisherman, all of who wanted meat. This could also have been fish kept for a benefit fish fry for someone who was injured or killed. You always seem to try to convince people around here that your opinion on how to do things are always the VERY BEST way to do them. I* brought home a few coolers like last Fall to stock myself, my family, & a few neighbors up for the winter & can guarantee you that not one pack of fillets will be wasted.* It will not get freezer burned because *I vacuum packed & dated each pack* with instructions to eat within 4 months. Get over yourself for the new year and quit being so close minded & opinionated for everyone's sake. sad3sm


It still smarts after i called you on boobytrapping shallow water doesn't it! lol

Thank you for your post you proved my point for me. How typical of you to be "the neighborhood hero" for killing all those fish for your neighbors. How do you know every pack got ate. If you are so sure you will eat those filets why do you date them. I have an idea, its cause you plan to thro them out when they go bad, thats why. Thats your experience telling you the filets are likely to be freezer burned by the time you get around to eating them. If you fish every week why do you feel the need to kill fish just because you caught them. It's an easy answer, the hero photo's and you get your ego stroked thats why.

I thought you were a small person when you posted the booby trap post now its confirmed.

chuck


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You are correct. You can kill every fish in a bay, and it will never be enough to feed the hungry. And then you have an empty bay to show for your efforts. And no fish. My mentor/fishing uncle used to feed the neighborhood with his trout and Spanish mackerel years ago, then he was shocked when bag limits were imposed.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

railbird said:


> It still smarts after i called you on boobytrapping shallow water doesn't it! lol
> 
> Thank you for your post you proved my point for me. How typical of you to be "the neighborhood hero" for killing all those fish for your neighbors. How do you know every pack got ate. If you are so sure you will eat those filets why do you date them. I have an idea, its cause you plan to thro them out when they go bad, thats why. Thats your experience telling you the filets are likely to be freezer burned by the time you get around to eating them. If you fish every week why do you feel the need to kill fish just because you caught them. It's an easy answer, the hero photo's and you get your ego stroked thats why.
> 
> ...


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I work the entire week, and am forced to only fish on the weekends with the other weekend warriors. 

The 20-30 trout that my boat brings in will hardly deplete the bay system. I might get to take 3-4 trips a month, and if I manage to get me a limit, I will post that pic for all to see. 

I like gettin my ego stroked!!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Here is my cooler shot*

Enjoy!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Enjoy!


I knew you had dirty coolers...LOL...:slimer:


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*say what*

speedbumps!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fish box shot*

Heres one from a few years ago


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Dang it Mark...you shut the thread down before that feller could climb the 55 foot tower and win the pizzin contest! :biggrin:


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

It aint all that, lots of ice underneath. It just looks like a mess of fish, too busy to get ice bags out first!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I thought they were gonna end up in the Taco Bell or Academy parking lot, lol.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Classic! I love this site.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

These were split between 4 folks and non went to waste.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's one


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I promise no fish were harmed in any way ...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*This might be yours>>>>>>>>>>*

Blk Jck 224








*I wouldn't ever do it!* 
"I was pre-fishing a tournament, wading a shell bar in approximately 3.5' of water, 75 yards off the shoreline. My boat was anchored about 40 yards off of the shoreline. As the sun was barely breaking the horizion, a litte scooter boat came down the shoreline about 35mph in 2-2 1/2' of water, behind my boat. Radio blaring & people having to yell to be heard over it. I don't think they were burning looking for fish as it was too early to see very good. I believe they were doing it just because they could. I shure hope they followed their trail the next time they came buzzing through there. We left them a nice little pile of busted cinderblock we found on the shoreline across their prop scar. I don't care if it is legal or not. In this case it wasn't right or safe to come around behind us like that. I personally feel it is harassing & exploiting the fish. sad3sm"

Is this the message you are trying to act as if you forgot? The one everyone on the thread condemned you for.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

couple more for good measure!!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> This sounds like one or your typical...'I am always right posts'. This mess of fish could have been a combination of six or more fisherman, all of who wanted meat. This could also have been fish kept for a benefit fish fry for someone who was injured or killed. You always seem to try to convince people around here that your opinion on how to do things are always the VERY BEST way to do them. I brought home a few coolers like last Fall to stock myself, my family, & a few neighbors up for the winter & can guarantee you that not one pack of fillets will be wasted. It will not get freezer burned because I vacuum packed & dated each pack with instructions to eat within 4 months. Get over yourself for the new year and quit being so close minded & opinionated for *everyone's* sake. sad3sm


ummmm... not everyone's sake. i tend to agree with him...

you may be the exception to the rule, but i would venture to say that MOST people who go on fish kills do end up throwing some out. why not keep what you know you and your family/friends will eat, instead of being the local neighborhood hero and bringing fish to everyone? you're not robin hood dude...


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


 I don't believe that is true...I've been fishing since before there was a causeway over to South Padre and we took the ferry boat....and at that time there were no limits as to size on any fish...and we ate them all...we scaled and then chopped the up in pieces ...mix salt, pepper, cornmeal,and a little flour and fry them up...never threw out a piece of fish...as I got older,we started filleting them and packing in milk cartons filled up with water...now we use ziplocks and water...still don't throw out any fish...don't have as many fish now but I don't fish as much either... I would like to think that "if you keep it ,you eat it"that should be the sportsmans creed......


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.


None of my fish get thrown out.These coolers each fed 5 families.If thats a hero for feeding them then call me a hero.Maybe your cooler is empty cuase you didnt catch anything.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

railbird said:


> Buy yourself some shrimp and go catch some drum and sheepshead, they tast real good and there are plenty of them. Not many ******** out there trying to measure their ****s with gamefish massacre photos. Just tell us how many fish you caught and released, we will believe you. And yes they probably would have been caught again and released by me or some other ethical fishermen.
> 
> chuck


Here I can catch a drum too.If you can read it says cooler shots ,not complain cause some people can actually catch fish.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

railbird said:


> My best picture is an empty cooler, That is a sad sight.





railbird said:


> There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened.





railbird said:


> Buy yourself some shrimp and go catch some drum and sheepshead, they tast real good and there are plenty of them. Not many ******** out there trying to measure their ****s with gamefish massacre photos. Just tell us how many fish you caught and released, we will believe you. And yes they probably would have been caught again and released by me or some other ethical fishermen.
> 
> chuck





railbird said:


> It still smarts after i called you on boobytrapping shallow water doesn't it! lol
> 
> Thank you for your post you proved my point for me. How typical of you to be "the neighborhood hero" for killing all those fish for your neighbors. How do you know every pack got ate. If you are so sure you will eat those filets why do you date them. I have an idea, its cause you plan to thro them out when they go bad, thats why. Thats your experience telling you the filets are likely to be freezer burned by the time you get around to eating them. If you fish every week why do you feel the need to kill fish just because you caught them. It's an easy answer, the hero photo's and you get your ego stroked thats why.
> 
> ...





railbird said:


> Classic! I love this site.





railbird said:


> Blk Jck 224
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*I almost feel sorry for you.*

Your self absorption & hostility is sad. I hope that you can eventually find happiness in your life. I guess I didn't get the message that God was off this week & you were covering for him. Good Luck!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

railbird said:


> Blk Jck 224
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

4 man limit of trout out of calcasieu and 50 whites out of somerville.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

All of these dead fish make me so sad. I haven't cried this much since bambi's mama died. 

Signed,
Railbird
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*good looking coolers*

Goodlooking coolers all where caught and laws where observed , all had good times and great meals , but I think these days might be over one day we might look back and call these the good old days !!!! Keep them coming , lets see some more !!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## TXSTfisher (Aug 18, 2009)

railbird said:


> My best picture is an empty cooler, That is a sad sight.


It is wonderful that you release every single fish. But lets be practical, this is a fishing forum. Not a "PETA activist" forum. While releasing fish is great practice, and necessary, some people like to fish for dinner. Whether we're feeding a party or our self is irrelevant if its within the law. It is my opinion that your hating on people for having a great day on the water and capturing it with photos to share with friends is a little ridiculous. This has been common practice by hunters and fisherman for decades.

Cheers,
STEVE


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Your self absorption & hostility is sad. I hope that you can eventually find happiness in your life. I guess I didn't get the message that God was off this week & you were covering for him. Good Luck!


Yeah, people thought tarpon were in unlimited supply at the turn of the century, marlon used to cruise the gulf of mexico just off the texas coast. Everyone kept their legal limits. Saying all the way to near extinction. Its legal to do and I'm good at it, so i will kill this one too and look like a hero at the dock. All I ask is for you guys who can catch fish, to recognize you don't have to feed your entire neighborhood with your catches. Just keep what you need for a meal and let the rest go for next week.

Here is a video of some people doing something perfectly legal in Texas, because hogs are not a game animal. It is also very cool to watch. But the waste makes it wrong in my view. They kill hundreds of hogs and leave them to rot, because its too much trouble to gut and clean them all. Its legal, but it doesn't make it right. 




I know guys like you, don't like to be told you are greedy and misguided, I just hope you learn in a few years.

chuck


----------



## TXSTfisher (Aug 18, 2009)

railbird said:


> Here is a video of some people doing something perfectly legal in Texas, because hogs are not a game animal. It is also very cool to watch. But the waste makes it wrong in my view. They kill hundreds of hogs and leave them to rot, because its too much trouble to gut and clean them all. Its legal, but it doesn't make it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you don't have property of you own to see what kind of damege hogs can do. Here is the info to your video.

"This feral hog eradication program is funded by a group of farmers who are taking progressive action to reduce the devastation done to their crops by these animals. Each and every feral hog is estimated to cause $1400 in crop damage during its lifetime. As you can see this data in combination with the extraordinarily high and ever expanding hog population proves to be a very big problem. Through the support of the farmers of Haskell Co. and the efforts of Nueces Helicopters, LLC. the hog population is on its way to a more controllable state as well as a much higher crop yield for the farmers."


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

TXSTfisher said:


> It is wonderful that you release every single fish. But lets be practical, this is a fishing forum. Not a "PETA activist" forum. While releasing fish is great practice, and necessary, some people like to fish for dinner. Whether we're feeding a party or our self is irrelevant if its within the law. It is my opinion that your hating on people for having a great day on the water and capturing it with photos to share with friends is a little ridiculous. This has been common practice by hunters and fisherman for decades.
> 
> Cheers,
> STEVE


Steve, I'm not hating on anyone, I'm merely debating the need to keep every fish they catch, when they fish a few times a week. I'm also trying to get guys to realize, they don't have to feed everybody they know just because they are good at it.

chuck


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Blk Jck 224*
YOU obviously cant get over the 'burning' thread discussion where your clan referred to wadefisherman as *"speedbumps".* (I had to go back & archive it to remember what was said). Your righteousness shined throughout that thread as well & seems to be the common theme in all you post. Also, *I am not a small person either by stature or ability.* :wink:[/QUOTE]

Ummm...just how big an ol' boy are you? 

Sorry couldn't resist...must be the bourbon talking... :slimer:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

TXSTfisher said:


> I take it you don't have property of you own to see what kind of damege hogs can do. Here is the info to your video.
> 
> "This feral hog eradication program is funded by a group of farmers who are taking progressive action to reduce the devastation done to their crops by these animals. Each and every feral hog is estimated to cause $1400 in crop damage during its lifetime. As you can see this data in combination with the extraordinarily high and ever expanding hog population proves to be a very big problem. Through the support of the farmers of Haskell Co. and the efforts of Nueces Helicopters, LLC. the hog population is on its way to a more controllable state as well as a much higher crop yield for the farmers."


No I don't but i hunted and killed hogs for years and never let one go to waste. I ran hog hunts and had hunters shoot hogs and didn't want them, so i cleaned them and gave them to people who wanted them.

I don't have a problem with landowners killing all the hogs from their land, I do have a problem with them shooting them and not using the meat. I guess you and blkjk would be ok with that. If my opinion on this is misguided please enlighten us all.

chuck


----------



## TXSTfisher (Aug 18, 2009)

railbird said:


> No I don't but i hunted and killed hogs for years and never let one go to waste. I ran hog hunts and had hunters shoot hogs and didn't want them, so i cleaned them and gave them to people who wanted them.
> 
> I don't have a problem with landowners killing all the hogs from their land, I do have a problem with them shooting them and not using the meat. I guess you and blkjk would be ok with that. If my opinion on this is misguided please enlighten us all.
> 
> chuck


Then as you well know cleaning pigs takes effort. In some areas where hogs are so heavily populated it is impossible to clean every hog, but yet still necessary to keep them from ruining crop. Now on land where crops are not abundant, such as where you most likely "guided" hog hunts, yes harvesting the right hog and packaging the meat it is the right thing to do. But in a situation such as the video you referred to, it is impossible. I have been to properties where we take m-4's and kill 20 hogs a day just to put a dent in the problem. Hope I was able to enlighten you.
But this conversation is ridiculous, lets see those coolers!

Cheers, 
Steve


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> railbird said:
> 
> 
> > Blk Jck 224
> ...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

TXSTfisher said:


> Then as you well know cleaning pigs takes effort. In some areas where hogs are so heavily populated it is impossible to clean every hog, but yet still necessary to keep them from ruining crop. Now on land where crops are not abundant, such as where you most likely "guided" hog hunts, yes harvesting the right hog and packaging the meat it is the right thing to do. But in a situation such as the video you referred to, it is impossible. I have been to properties where we take m-4's and kill 20 hogs a day just to put a dent in the problem. Hope I was able to enlighten you.
> But this conversation is ridiculous, lets see those coolers!
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


The post in question, was made to illusutrate the point that just because its legal doesn't make it ethical. I know you are smart enough to make the connection.

To your point about it being impossible to do the right thing, I submit that it was more likely not convenient to do the right thing. I would venture to guess that there are thousands of people within a reasonable distance that would take care of that meat. Rationalize all you want, now back to the original thread.

cheers!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

railbird said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to wonder who has the god complex here. You sure are willing to meat out the punishment with righteous indignation. I guess I'm supposed to believe you were being sacastic after you were called on it. Well I don't and I will likely never agree with you being the judge on what is acceptable after that statement.
> ...


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

railbird said:


> The post in question, was made to illusutrate the point that just because its legal doesn't make it ethical. I know you are smart enough to make the connection.
> 
> To your point about it being impossible to do the right thing, I submit that it was more likely not convenient to do the right thing. I would venture to guess that there are thousands of people within a reasonable distance that would take care of that meat. Rationalize all you want, now back to the original thread.
> 
> cheers!


Lets get back to the thread "cooler shots" railbird.Lets see yours.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Why so much hate so early in the New Year? We need to set up a 2Cool fight night and strap on some gloves...Wouldn't that be a hoot?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

railbird said:


> No I don't but i hunted and killed hogs for years and never let one go to waste. *I ran hog hunts and had hunters shoot hogs and didn't want them, so i cleaned them and gave them to people who wanted them.*
> 
> I don't have a problem with landowners killing all the hogs from their land, I do have a problem with them shooting them and not using the meat. I guess you and blkjk would be ok with that. If my opinion on this is misguided please enlighten us all.
> 
> chuck


Chuck,
While I appreciate your desire to promote the ethical taking of game (some of which is pictured in this thread), how is it more ethical to charge someone for a hunt then give away the bounty, but less ethical to simply give away part of a harvest when an individual chooses to do the same thing? By the above account, you _charged_ people to do the same thing that you are now chiding someone else about.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

why dont you guys go start another thead, rather than killing this one


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

ACbob said:


> Chuck,
> While I appreciate your desire to promote the ethical taking of game (some of which is pictured in this thread), how is it more ethical to charge someone for a hunt then give away the bounty, but less ethical to simply give away part of a harvest when an individual chooses to do the same thing? By the above account, you _charged_ people to do the same thing that you are now chiding someone else about.


Sorry, you are attempting to put me in the position of the guys who killed it and did not want the meat. They paid for the hunt the meat is a bonus. The guys you are attempting to defend did the killing for the same reason the hunter shot the hog for the picture and the glory, I see that as the same thing. As for me cleaning the hog and giving away the meat, i don't see your point.

Last time i checked controlling and eradicating a nuicance hog population is vastly different than attempting to wipe out the trout population.

cheers


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

This thread has been hijacked by the junior game wardens...time to stop it. Get it back on target without the bickering, hijacking and insinuations so we don't loose anybody to the camp.

Thanks!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*Gotta clean all those fish somewhere!*

Not a cooler shot, but you have to clean those fish somewhere. Here's a pic of trodery's fish table.










And here's a pic of my mule beer cooler.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hey shoreline burner! LOL*



railbird said:


> Sorry, you are attempting to put me in the position of the guys who killed it and did not want the meat. They paid for the hunt the meat is a bonus. The guys you are attempting to defend did the killing for the same reason the hunter shot the hog for the picture and the glory, I see that as the same thing. As for me cleaning the hog and giving away the meat, i don't see your point.
> 
> Last time i checked controlling and eradicating a nuicance hog population is vastly different than attempting to wipe out the trout population.
> 
> cheers


Mr, Jr Game warden
There are holes in this post also. But who's counting.

There is nothing wrong with this thread. I bet you killed a few fish in your past and have seen the way. And now puking on the WWW.
Now a guide pounding the **** out of the resource is another topic.
But alot also contribute alot of trips to CCA and such to raise money for the environment. But you'll probably complain about that too.
This thread is full of opinions, who gives a **** if they are all legal.
Hgh fence vs corn vs spike bucks., vs crossbows. ***?

These are all opinions but please quit puking on a perfectly good thread. Did you notice how many people posted to say you are wrong.
All the opinions on this board have points. Chill, that stress is going to kill ya. Sooner the better! LOL

But shoreline burning on purpose is ok? ***????

Play on.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Red Tide*

CA Prather (FIL) & myself last Fall...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Meat Haul*

April 07 My largest Meat haul. I don't keep much fish like this anymore but won't bit.ch at anyone that does. 3 People. Two days. Could barely close the coolers.

Who was it up there had all them endangered red snapper stuffed in that large fish box?? You should be ashamed. Next time you catch that many you should pass me some of them filets so that we can ensure none go to waste!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

a pic of my wife and a nice stringer and some other good pics


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Recent Burnett Bay


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jmack said:


> Good thing you put the good beer on top so at least you can get a buzz before you have to start oon that ML ....


X2...good job Ripley :brew:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> X2...good job Ripley :brew:


Don't y'all know anything? You always save the best for last. MmmmMmmm ML!!! :brew2:


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

railbird said:


> Steve, I'm not hating on anyone, I'm merely debating the need to keep every fish they catch, when they fish a few times a week. I'm also trying to get guys to realize, they don't have to feed everybody they know just because they are good at it.
> 
> chuck


Ok, enough crying.


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Just a typical night gigging, when limit was 20 per.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome abord lonestarangler.nice catch.


----------



## redfish23 (Jul 23, 2005)

It would be 2cool to see someone post a pick of a cooler so stuffed with fish the lid would not close........and not get one negative comment from the cry babies.......Nice pics guys.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

*A few good trips*

Here are a few pics, not in the cooler but the same idea.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

*And a couple more*

These are just a few we kept, you should have seen the ones we threw back.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Got this cooler full last year. Not one fish under 12 pounds.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

MAN, I LOVE this place, I can feel the love!!!


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I might as well get in on the action. Lets try and turn this thread back around to where it should be..............COOLER SHOTS!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*You convinced me heres mine from today!*

One couldn't even fit in the cooler so i just laid it on top. The big fish I put in the huge cooler surrounding my boat. Theres a shot of that too. Enjoy!


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

*Igloo full of reds*

Typically the load on my scooter.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

i cant seem to find fish filled ice chest pics...I guess I am guilty of taking my fish out to photograph them

however, this pic is for crawfish lovers like myself...to get you into the mood


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

MarshJr. said:


> i cant seem to find fish filled ice chest pics...I guess I am guilty of taking my fish out to photograph them
> 
> however, this pic is for crawfish lovers like myself...to get you into the mood


Talk about overkill!!! Trying to eradicate the entire crustacean population all by yourself? Geeze!!!

:biggrin: BTW, I love crawfish!


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

that bass drank to many beers ,it thinks it's a snook.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

need a bigger cooler (from a couple years back)


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

ripleyb said:


> Talk about overkill!!! Trying to eradicate the entire crustacean population all by yourself? Geeze!!!
> 
> :biggrin: BTW, I love crawfish!


lol

I hope he's gonna give the one's away that they don't eat..... or there might be another war!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Life Aquatic said:


> need a bigger cooler (from a couple years back)


That's alot of tunafish sandwiches right there...


----------



## POS Capt'n (Oct 24, 2008)

This weather is making me twitchy


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

POS Capt'n said:


> This weather is making me twitchy


'Tis the season -- Wahoo.

Then there's always the Grouper Massacre . . .


----------



## lovetofish (Jul 7, 2009)

*couple more*

You should see how many we let go....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm a cooler stuffer and my daddy is a fishing in his underoos in February cooler stuffer too!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_My best picture is an empty cooler, That is a sad sight._

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_There is no reason to take home a cooler full of trout like that. They will always end up in the freezer and thrown out next season. People think if the "hero photo" of a pile of dead fish isn't taken, others won't believe it happened._

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_Buy yourself some shrimp and go catch some drum and sheepshead, they tast real good and there are plenty of them. Not many ******** out there trying to measure their ****s with gamefish massacre photos. Just tell us how many fish you caught and released, we will believe you. And yes they probably would have been caught again and released by me or some other ethical fishermen.

chuck_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_It still smarts after i called you on boobytrapping shallow water doesn't it! lol

Thank you for your post you proved my point for me. How typical of you to be "the neighborhood hero" for killing all those fish for your neighbors. How do you know every pack got ate. If you are so sure you will eat those filets why do you date them. I have an idea, its cause you plan to thro them out when they go bad, thats why. Thats your experience telling you the filets are likely to be freezer burned by the time you get around to eating them. If you fish every week why do you feel the need to kill fish just because you caught them. It's an easy answer, the hero photo's and you get your ego stroked thats why.

I thought you were a small person when you posted the booby trap post now its confirmed.

chuck_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_Classic! I love this site._

Quote:
Originally Posted by *railbird*  
_Blk Jck 224








*I wouldn't ever do it!* 
"I was pre-fishing a tournament, wading a shell bar in approximately 3.5' of water, 75 yards off the shoreline. My boat was anchored about 40 yards off of the shoreline. As the sun was barely breaking the horizion, a litte scooter boat came down the shoreline about 35mph in 2-2 1/2' of water, behind my boat. Radio blaring & people having to yell to be heard over it. I don't think they were burning looking for fish as it was too early to see very good. I believe they were doing it just because they could. I shure hope they followed their trail the next time they came buzzing through there. We left them a nice little pile of busted cinderblock we found on the shoreline across their prop scar. I don't care if it is legal or not. In this case it wasn't right or safe to come around behind us like that. I personally feel it is harassing & exploiting the fish. sad3sm"

Is this the message you are trying to act as if you forgot? The one everyone on the thread condemned you for._

****! 

Conditioner is better...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Cooler Shots*

Our little spat has been over for days. Why drag it back up? Post up some pics & get back on target. :cheers:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*plgorman*



plgorman said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *railbird*
> _My best picture is an empty cooler, That is a sad sight._
> 
> ...


*FU*


----------



## BSweeny (Jul 18, 2006)

Can't wait till the knock the limit down to 5 everywhere.


----------



## POS Capt'n (Oct 24, 2008)

Some folks obviously don't get to do enough fishing. Talk about derailing a thread.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*why?*

:headknock why is it that a simple thread like putting up pictures of good days on the water turns into a dam argument/debate? ***? if you cant put up a good post, then just shut the he!! up. :headknock


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

sabiki said:


> :headknock why is it that a simple thread like putting up pictures of good days on the water turns into a dam argument/debate? ***? if you cant put up a good post, then just shut the he!! up. :headknock


AMEN!


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Its a pi**ing match, mine is bigger than yours.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LMAO*

All I see is Banned camp. LOL
Or my tower is bigger than yours?

Great shots folks.....If it's legal Box it- if you please.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

railbird said:


> *FU*


ouch, that really hurt. Although it was an extremely intelligent response.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

I think it meant "Fill'it Up"...the cooler that is...



plgorman said:


> ouch, that really hurt. Although it was an extremely intelligent response.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> All I see is Banned camp. LOL
> Or my tower is bigger than yours?
> 
> Great shots folks.....If it's legal Box it- if you please.


I just noticed the newest banned camp member. :rotfl:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I just noticed the newest banned camp member. :rotfl:


and it was well deserved


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

plgorman said:


> and it was well deserved


you are a trouble maker.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*I'm gonna miss Railterd...err Railbird*



Gilbert said:


> I just noticed the newest banned camp member. :rotfl:


GREEN FOR THE GOOD NEWS...:clover:
I'm glad I had enough sense to shut my big mouth the other day


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

heres our best just out of the cooler shot.

we ate baked wahoo, seared wahoo, blackened wahoo, wahoo tacos, wahoo & eggs, wahoo pizza, wahoo spaghetti, wahoo sandwiches..

it was um um good..


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are great pics of the full coolers, I'm impressed. 
Only fish I seem to catch my limits on are white bass..Wish I knew how to tear them up in the salt too. To those that know how, keep at it and happy fishing.

Happy fishing..:cheers:


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have any cooler shots. We've always tried to take our pics while we're out and about, to make them a little more interesting, at least to us, anyways.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*pink skitters*

n/m


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

KevinA did you eat any wahoo sashimi? It is probably my favorite! Even better than YFT sashimi but behind BFT....


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

here's a few.....


----------



## hansmaester (Feb 26, 2006)

KevinA said:


> heres our best just out of the cooler shot.
> 
> we ate baked wahoo, seared wahoo, blackened wahoo, wahoo tacos, wahoo & eggs, wahoo pizza, wahoo spaghetti, wahoo sandwiches..
> 
> it was um um good..


I remember you guys smoking them out there that day. We had enough with 4 hoos. You tore them up!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

A bunch of you silly bastards are eating crow now aren't you? Can 't catch a decent limit of trout even with a 5 trout limit on the middle coast even with croaker!


----------

